# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Aufsteiger-Revier im Oktober

## Andre89

Hallo liebe Community,

ich mchte Mitte Oktober gerne fr ca. 1 Woche in den Urlaub zum Windsurfen. Ich suche daher nach einer Destination bei der die ntige Infrastruktur (Material leihen, evtl. Instruktoren) gegeben ist und natrlich eine gute Windausbeute herrscht. 

Ich fahre aktuell im Trapez und versuche mich an den Schlaufen, ein flaches Revier vor allem ohne Wellen wre daher super.

Lohnt sich Fuerte (Rene Egli z.B.) im Oktober oder kann ich dann doch besser an den kalten Ringkbing Fjord? Fr andere Tipps bin ich natrlich offen.

Beste Gre,
Andr

----------


## Nicole Eberhart

Ich war an Ringkbing Fjord am Ende von August vor einigen Jahren. Nicht in Ordnung um zu schwimmen, aber. 
Und es war total kalt in dieser Zeit, wie fr mich.
Wenn es dich nicht strt, gibt es keine Probleme.

----------


## Fjord-Devil

Ringkbingfjord!
Abgesehen von tieferen Temperaturen gegenber Fuerte bestimmt bei Deinen Vorgaben besser.
Ggf. im Danland in Bork Havn einquatieren, da ist dann Sauna, trkisches Dampfbad, Whirlpool und kleiner Poolbereich in der Nutzung incl.
Die Wassertemperaturen lassen im Oktober meist noch ein Sommerneo zu, da megagrozgiger Stehbereich und alle die mehr wollen machen halt einen langen Schlag raus...
Viel Erfolg bei der Spotwahl und der Reisezielsuche, bei weiteren Fragen rund um den Fjord, gerne ne PN

----------

